# Interval e-Plus Strategy



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi All 

This may have been answered somewhere on the forum already... and if so, if you can point me there, that would be great  If not, can someone answer this for me... as I could not find a definitive answer on the II site...

I have some points in II that will expire at the end of April, but don't have a specific reservation I need over the next 12-18 months... would the best strategy be to book a reservation for as far out as possible with those points (I can book until April 2021 right now), even if I don't want to stay there... and then add e-Plus?  

If so, how long does e-Plus extend those retrade options if I book something in April 2021?

And if I book a GOLD unit, and a PLATINUM becomes available, can I retrade into the PLATINUM if it is the same (or less) points?  

Thanks!


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 8, 2019)

One year from April 2021, assuming your points do not expire before April 2021.  You mentioned your points expiring in April.  If they expire this April, you can only book for April 2019.  EPlus will extend to April 2020.  You will need to use EPlus immediately to book something before you first trade expires in April 2019.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you!

So to confirm... 

We own Hyatt and I received an email showing EEEyr1 points expire on *04/30/19* - the information says: _to utilize the points with Interval International for the sole purpose of exchange to any of the participating resorts (excluding Hyatt Residence Club and Hyatt Residence Club locations)._

When I log into II and go to EXCHANGE > MY UNITS > VACATION EXCHANGE, it shows me availability to book all the way out until April 8 of 2021.

So let's say that before the end of this month (when my points expire), I book a week for Apr 2-9, 2021 (which I am seeing I can do)... and add e-PLUS... and ultimately decide to retrade, when is the last date I can exchange/use a reservation by?

If the 1st retrade is to a date that is before the April 2-9, 2021 date, does the new retrade dictate the expiration date of the 2nd and 3rd retrade, or is it always based on the original reservation?

And if I book a GOLD unit, and a PLATINUM becomes available, can I retrade into the PLATINUM if it is the same (or less) points? 

Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2019)

With Hyatt, can you not just deposit the points for use later? Do you need to actually do a trade right away?


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 8, 2019)

I had placed the points in II a while ago - so basically Hyatt is emailing me telling me that those points will expire at the end of the month if I don't book something


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2019)

NWTRVLRS said:


> I had placed the points in II a while ago - so basically Hyatt is emailing me telling me that those points will expire at the end of the month if I don't book something


Okay, so it seems that Hyatt works differently than weeks based deposits. What I would suggest doing is making an exchange for as far out as you possibly can and add ePlus. If that date is for 2020 (not sure how many 2021 deposits there will be at the moment), then you have until sometime in 2021 to actually make your first ePlus retrade.

You would want to do each retrade outside of 60 days from checkin of the exchange to maintain no flexchange restrictions.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you @dioxide45!

And does anyone have a link on II where it has all of the eTrade rules? For the life of me, I could not find anything


----------



## echino (Apr 8, 2019)

I am in exactly the same situation with my Hyatt. I had EEE points expiring in March 2019. Just before expiration, I exchanged for December 2020 and added ePlus. It now says ePlus expiration is December 2021. I can use ePlus to retrade into anything until December 2021. If a retrade requires fewer points, there will be NO refund. If it requires more points, you will need to have those additional points available and use them to confirm a retrade.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 8, 2019)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So to confirm...
> 
> ...





dioxide45 said:


> Okay, so it seems that Hyatt works differently than weeks based deposits. What I would suggest doing is making an exchange for as far out as you possibly can and add ePlus. If that date is for 2020 (not sure how many 2021 deposits there will be at the moment), then you have until sometime in 2021 to actually make your first ePlus retrade.
> 
> You would want to do each retrade outside of 60 days from checkin of the exchange to maintain no flexchange restrictions.



The original exchange check-in reservation determines the maximum date you can search for the E-plus retrades.
I'm pretty new to Hyatt, but deposited some of my first year's point to EEE for II trading, and made an initial exchange for Nov 29 this year.  Subsequently I now have to retrade, and  E-Plus only lets me search for units up to 1 year past my original exchange check-in date.
And I will be sure to do my 1st retrade outside of the 60 day check-in date to avoid flexchange restriction.

If an II unit becomes available that requires more points you can retrade as long as you have unused points available. However as echino posted in the following msg thread, if your retrade uses less points than original exchange, you don't get them back...
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...on-do-you-get-cup-points.282594/#post-2267985


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you all - I completely understand now


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 9, 2019)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Thank you @dioxide45!
> And does anyone have a link on II where it has all of the eTrade rules? For the life of me, I could not find anything


https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/iw/buyers-guide.pdf

At the bottom right of every II webpage, Legal Information > Terms & Conditions. This brings up the Buyers-Guide.pdf
Brochure page 6.
General Exchange Procedures and Priorities
Item 7 (a - i)


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 9, 2019)

hudshut said:


> https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/iw/buyers-guide.pdf
> 
> At the bottom right of every II webpage, Legal Information > Terms & Conditions. This brings up the Buyers-Guide.pdf
> Brochure page 6.
> ...



This is exactly what I was looking for and would have NEVER found it on my own - thank you!

For anyone looking, here is what it says (in the II 2018 Buyers Guide Terms and Conditions):

_For Members who wish to change their Host Accommodations subsequent to receiving a Confirmation, but without canceling their Confirmation, E-Plus is available to allow Individual Members to “retrade” their original Confirmation, up to a total of three times, upon the payment of an additional fee. The use of E-Plus may be purchased at any time, commencing at the time an exchange request is initially placed and continuing up to five

(5) days following the issuance of a Confirmation, so long as the purchase is prior to the first date of occupancy of the Host

Accommodations and the Host Resort is in good standing with II. *E-Plus may be used to secure up to three (3) retrades of the Member’s Host Accommodations and/or vacation periods, at any time up to 12 months after the first date of occupancy of the Host Accommodations of the original Confirmation (the “E-Plus Usage Window”). Once established, the E-Plus Usage Window does not change upon any subsequent retrade.*_


----------

